# Ella went WB for her 2nd point!



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ixion said:


> Ella here in Tucson went WB yesterday for point #2! One more days at the shows tomorrow.
> 
> Here is the win picture we just got from her win last month in NM!


Big congrats on the second point 

How old is she now ?


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

big congrats!!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Roxy! Ella just turned 10 months old. Will be interesting, right after the Palm Springs shows she'll be put into pattern.....will be interesting seeing her little naked butt and feel sorry for her that she looses her hair in January. >.<

Also didn't know this at the time I posted this, but she also went BOV on Saturday too. ^.^ 

Nicole


----------

